# How to upload pictures for your posts



## Skie_M

A simple tutorial to put in the "Forum How-To" subforum.


Taking a photo of your creation is just the first step.  Making certain that our picture is in focus, on subject, and of an appropriate size for viewing is the next step. Putting it in your thread to show off your work is the last step, making it look RIGHT along the way.

Please note that this is for a Windows based computer.  If you are not using Windows, you will need to make certain adjustments based on your picture editing program and browser.  If you are using a smartphone or tablet, certain other adjustments would be required as well.  Please feel free to add those steps if you know them, as I do not.



First, you need a picture to work with ... I'll use this one for this tutorial:







As you will see, this is the original unaltered picture.


The first step is done ... we have the pic to work with.  Next step is to adjust the pic so that it will work for our needs ... for this we need an image editing program.  In Windows, there is an adequate one built into the operating system that we can use.  Simply right-click the file and select "edit" to open Microsoft Paint in editing mode, with the photo loaded.  Make your alterations using the program, and save it in a suitable file format. (I use .jpg, as it's a smaller file format and still conveys plenty of detail.)  In this tutorial, I will crop the image down to center the work in the picture...

I then save the file and this is the result:






As you can see, it brings the subject at hand quite clearly to focus.  This helps a lot if there is a lot of extra background around the item you wish to show ... reducing the distraction for your viewers.

Now step 2 is completed, we have our picture and it's prepared.

Step 3 is mainly about uploading our photo ... we'll take that up in the next post.


----------



## Skie_M

We have our prepared image, it's time to upload.

At the bottom of the screen, you will see a box for responding ... you will want to click the "show advanced" button in order to pull up the full posting controls when you are NOT creating a new thread, but a picture of this posting in progress should suffice.  I will put it below:






This technique is simple to use for building a tutorial ... all I did was take a screenshot, edit it, save it, and upload it.

Now ... let's do it again, only this time you want to know what button to push to start the upload process.  I'll circle it in red:






Ok, clicking the paperclip opens a subscreen in your browser.  It looks like this:


----------



## Skie_M

Now that we have opened the upload manager, we can browser for our desired picture.

Click the "browse" button to locate your picture ... select it and click "open" as seen in the photo below:







Once the file is selected in the upload manager, click the "upload" button to upload it to the IAP servers.  A new filename will be generated.  You can then rightclick the file that was uploaded (still shows original filename for easy identification), and select "Copy Link Location" from the menu, as shown below:






And now we want to get the photo into the actual post, so now we use the image tool:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll show the popup dialog box as I use it. 






And finally, just to ensure that you have your photo loaded up correctly and in the proper orientation on screen, click the "Preview Post" or "Preview Changes" button below...


----------



## mecompco

Skie_M said:


> Now that we have opened the upload manager, we can browser for our desired picture.
> 
> Click the "browse" button to locate your picture ... select it and click "open" as seen in the photo below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the file is selected in the upload manager, click the "upload" button to upload it to the IAP servers.  A new filename will be generated.  You can then rightclick the file that was uploaded (still shows original filename for easy identification), and select "Copy Link Location" from the menu, as shown below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now we want to get the photo into the actual post, so now we use the image tool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll show the popup dialog box as I use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, just to ensure that you have your photo loaded up correctly and in the proper orientation on screen, click the "Preview Post" or "Preview Changes" button below...



I think your tutorial needs a bit of tweaking. :wink:


----------



## SteveAxelrod

If I'm not mistaken, photos are limited in size to 500KB or is that just a limitation of photos uploaded to the member's library? I'd like to see a tutorial on how to add photos from the Member Library, that's how I post my photos. The issue I had when I initially posted my photos was that the filenames contained spaces. By removing the spaces the photos then appeared correctly on my thread. I'd also like to know if it's possible to add photos so that they appear in a row rather than single file down the page. Thanks!


----------



## lorbay

SteveAxelrod said:


> If I'm not mistaken, photos are limited in size to 500KB or is that just a limitation of photos uploaded to the member's library? I'd like to see a tutorial on how to add photos from the Member Library, that's how I post my photos. The issue I had when I initially posted my photos was that the filenames contained spaces. By removing the spaces the photos then appeared correctly on my thread. I'd also like to know if it's possible to add photos so that they appear in a row rather than single file down the page. Thanks!


I think it's time for Jeff to do another tutorial on pictures for the website. He did some a few years back and they were great.
Just saying Jeff.

Lin


----------



## Skie_M

Yeah, the steps I listed here I learned from Jeff in a previous thread or tutorial here...

I have no idea where it went, so I posted this one... I do know that I saw it last year, since I joined last year.


As for posting pictures so that they appear in a row ... simply post them in the same line without hitting "enter" between them. 













Also, photos that are uploaded in this method will automatically be "downsized" to the forum programming limitations, but just to be sure when resizing photos in your own editing software, the forum's desired limits are 900 pixels by 750 pixels.


----------



## mecompco

Skie_M said:


> Yeah, the steps I listed here I learned from Jeff in a previous thread or tutorial here...
> 
> I have no idea where it went, so I posted this one... I do know that I saw it last year, since I joined last year.
> 
> 
> As for posting pictures so that they appear in a row ... simply post them in the same line without hitting "enter" between them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, photos that are uploaded in this method will automatically be "downsized" to the forum programming limitations, but just to be sure when resizing photos in your own editing software, the forum's desired limits are 900 pixels by 750 pixels.



Hmmm--all I see is little squares. Sorry.


----------



## Skie_M

mecompco said:


> Skie_M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the steps I listed here I learned from Jeff in a previous thread or tutorial here...
> 
> I have no idea where it went, so I posted this one... I do know that I saw it last year, since I joined last year.
> 
> 
> As for posting pictures so that they appear in a row ... simply post them in the same line without hitting "enter" between them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, photos that are uploaded in this method will automatically be "downsized" to the forum programming limitations, but just to be sure when resizing photos in your own editing software, the forum's desired limits are 900 pixels by 750 pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm--all I see is little squares. Sorry.
Click to expand...


Uhh .. yeah, I posted those little squares in a row...

Now I'll post a real pic 3 times in a row... 

To get all 3 into the same row, I resized them to 300 pixels wide while maintaining aspect ratio.













To get 4 pictures in a row, you would have to make them a bit smaller ... I'm sure I might have gotten them to fit at 240 or so pixels wide, but I chose 200 instead.  These are Steve's photos here:















The maximum photo size for the forum is supposed to be 900 x 750 pixels, and the forum is supposed to be equipped with programming that will auto-resize pictures that are too large.  If the multiple pictures you want to display go much larger than 900 pixels wide, combined, then one or more pictures may end up on lower levels of the page instead of on the same line.

You will also notice that these pictures were all different sizes, as their heights are not equal.  They are all "bottom justified" so that they are even on the bottom edge.


----------



## CREID

Why reinvent the wheel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugAaQQVvi5w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEjSoirG9Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3QTIWEmEQ4
http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/iap_maximum_file_sizes.pdf
http://content.penturners.org/library/forum_tips/uploading_photos.pdf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp1DbuNEt4o
These are all available in the library.


----------



## Skie_M

Aha! they're hiding them in the Library ....


Why aren't they in the "Forum How-To" subforum???


----------

